# Want to try a build on Vero or Stripboard for the first time (no PCB available).  A few questions



## laundryman (Mar 20, 2021)

I've successfully built two pedals from PedalPCB and I'm totally hooked.  My goal is to replace as much of my pedalboard with homemade clones as I can.

After doing a Mahayana (Zendrive) and Informant (DRV 1981) from PedalPCB, I tried to find one for my *Lovepedal BBB*.  It's a very simple pedal -  a volume knob, fuzz knob, and a blend knob to go from a germanium Fuzz Face style to a Rangemaster style.

I unfortunately can't find a PCB for it anywhere but I did find this:

*Lovepedal Dragon, BBB, etc. from EffectsLayouts*

I don't have any of the tools for etching your own PCB, but this circuit is so simple and looks easy enough to just try it on Veroboard or Stripboard.

A few questions:

1) Am I even understanding this correctly - all I need is *this circuit layout *and essentially just build it just like that onto a piece of Vero or Stripboard?
2) Veroboard vs Stripboard - is one better than the other for a beginner?
3) Does anyone have a link for a good and thorough beginner's guide for Veroboard as it relates to pedal building?
4) Is anyone able to recommend a specific transistor(s) for Q1 and Q2?
5) Any other important info for this I should know?  Or if I'm looking at this entirely wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## spi (Mar 20, 2021)

1) Am I even understanding this correctly - all I need is *this circuit layout *and essentially just build it just like that onto a piece of Vero or Stripboard?

You can use a schematic or a circuit layout.  The way the left side is drawn is using protoboard (which is like a stripboard, but the holes aren't connected by strips).  So you could populate the board like that and connect the leads point to point just as the diagram is shown.
Here's an image of what that would look like:  http://www.runoffgroove.com/thorperfbottom.jpg.

Or you could revise the layout to use a stripboard on your own, but you'd have to figure out how to arrange the components.   You'd probably want to build a few circuits that are already laid out for stripboard to get a feel for it first.

2) Veroboard vs Stripboard - is one better than the other for a beginner?

I think Vero is Stripboard.  It's like Kleenex is to tissue.  The other alternative is called protoboard--which is like stripboard minus the strips.  For circuits with not too many components protoboard is easy, but stripboard is better as the component count goes up. 

3) Does anyone have a link for a good and thorough beginner's guide for Veroboard as it relates to pedal building?






						Greeny's Vero Build Guide
					

Collection of vero (stripboard) & tagboard layouts for 100s of popular guitar effects, with over 500 verified designs. DIY your own boutique effects!




					tagboardeffects.blogspot.com
				




4) Is anyone able to recommend a specific transistor(s) for Q1 and Q2?

Haven't built this circuit.

5) Any other important info for this I should know? Or if I'm looking at this entirely wrong?

You got this!


----------



## Barry (Mar 20, 2021)

Guitar FX Layouts (tagboardeffects.blogspot.com)


----------



## mjh36 (Mar 20, 2021)

Yeah what they said! I did the exact same thing, began a few pedals here then caught the bug and made my first stripboard the ROG Tonemender with leftover parts. It's easy and very rewarding. However, I soldered everything backwards/mirror-imaged my first one because I'm special. Try not to do that and you're good!


----------



## spi (Mar 21, 2021)

mjh36 said:


> However, I soldered everything backwards/mirror-imaged my first one


Good point!  I did the same.


----------

